# How to Build OKR Box Mod Tutorial



## Alex (2/2/15)

*Published on Sep 2, 2014*
DIY OKR Kits & Wiring Diagram:
http://shop.findmyvapes.com/

INDIVIDUAL PARTS
OKR T/10: http://amzn.to/1oAkc4o
Hammond 1590G: http://amzn.to/1B9RHTZ
Battery Sled: http://bit.ly/Battery-Sleds
Fire Switch: http://bit.ly/Fire-Switch
510 Connector: http://bit.ly/Standard-510-Connector
200 ohm Potentiometer: http://amzn.to/Z5LSJp
220 ohm Resistor: http://bit.ly/220-ohm-Resistors
1k ohm Resistor: http://bit.ly/1k-ohm-Resistors
Zener Diode: http://bit.ly/Zener-Diode
ON/OFF Switch: http://bit.ly/Slide-Switch
Magnets: http://amzn.to/1oAnxAm
20 AWG Wire: http://amzn.to/1p5Ym9i
Bedliner Spray: http://amzn.to/1te5S8d

TOOLS
Soldering Iron: http://amzn.to/UlMF6e
Solder: http://amzn.to/1kPeNWs
Solder Flux: http://bit.ly/MG-Flux
Heat Shrink: http://amzn.to/1p60VYY


WEBSITE: http://www.FindMyVapes.com
INSTAGRAM: http://FindMyVapes.com/go/Instagram
FACEBOOK: http://FindMyVapes.com/go/Facebook
TWITTER: http://FindMyVapes.com/go/Twitter

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## eviltoy (2/2/15)

You can get a pcb nowadays that you populate thr bits on and it will be cleaner. I might start bringing in parts for these sort of builds. Maybe I should get some of the pcbs too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (2/2/15)

Posted this up already, I love Fred's videos 


*Edit:* You did it better though  
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/how-to-build-okr-box-mod.t5232/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (3/2/15)

DoubleD said:


> Posted this up already, I love Fred's videos
> 
> 
> *Edit:* You did it better though
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/how-to-build-okr-box-mod.t5232/


Yeah, this forum search function leaves much to be desired.


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

